# Help!!!!



## ajk (Nov 8, 2011)

Our cockapoo understands that when visitors arrive at our house he is not allowed to jump up on them because he has been trained. In the park when he is off the lead however it is a different matter. He knows that people usually carry treats and is very persistent and can jump up fairly high! I did ask months ago when he was at puppy class what to do about this and was told that as most people either pat a dog or give them treats it was very hard to control and that he would grow out of it. I have been told in our local park that someone is going to clock me very soon and to train my dog!! He is 8 months old. Any advice pleeeeeease.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Does he jump up at you in the park too, or just strangers.

Its difficult, but I think you may need help from the stranger he's jumping up at. I presume 9 times out of 10 you are present or near by. I would suggest that when he starts jumping up you need to ask the other dog owner to turn their back on your dog. Being a dog owner they should understand this. If they're really cooperative ask them to give your down command too. 

Hopefully between you and said stranger you can get your dog to stop jumping and then you give the command to sit. Then you can praise and give a treat as a reward.

Lots of dogs like to hassle other owners for treats, esp labradors. I automatically turn my back on them to discourage their attention.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah, its a tough one to brake outside. Gypsy is like that always mooching and on her back legs. adlitedly my girls dont jump in tha air but they they they do put their paws on peaple. which isnt good when its muddy.


----------



## ajk (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for your prompt response! In answer to your question, sometimes he is near me but he just as often romps playfully round away from me. I think the concern is that he jumps quite high and is more persistent than other dogs. In all other respects, he is a very good boy!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok, so on the times when you are near enough to him and the other dog owner, ask them to cooperate and turn their back. I'm pretty sure dogs don't like to jump up at the back of people. Although I have come across one that did jump at my back, but he's a very excitable Pointer.

It will be a gradual thing, but if you can get the other dog owner to turn away, you give the down command followed by sit. Trying to get the control with the times you are near by is the start. You are teaching your dog manners that he has to sit and e polite to get a treat. The idea is that if he is polite and sits by a stranger in order to get a treat, hopefully he will do the same when you are not so close to hand.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Would a long line help, just while you are gaining control over the training etc? It will give you that extra help to stop the behaviour before you actually catch up with him,as by the time you see what he is going to do and manage to have any influence over him, the person he is homing in on has been jumped all over. It does get better with age, mine used to be terrible and he doeasn't really do it now unless he KNOWS someone has treats then he is very persistant, jump, sit, jump, sit, jump, sit!!!!! He knows sitting gets a treat but if they don't cough up then the jumping kicks in


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I have the same issue with Izzy - if they have dogs, she will run over to see the dog, but otherwise will jump up at the people. As soon as I see anyone without a dog, I call Izzy to heel until we are past them, and then praise and treat. I'ts not perfect, but getting better. How did you stop your poo from jumping at home?


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I also have this issue with Bess. I asked my trainer last week who said I should walk in quieter places where we are unlikely to see other people .... which wasn't very helpful as I would like to train her out of it. 

I did meet a lady with a labradoodle recently and chatted ... she said she had a tin containing stones which she would shake at the dog each time he did it and that helped her. I haven't tried this so can't really say it it works.

I tend to call her back, do a 'sit' and 'watch me', praise and treat which works most of the time.

It's a tricky one.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

As soon as i see people approaching I use a stick to distract Betty ( to play with ..not to hit her LOL) it works very well...i used to stress quite a lot about it after Betty put muddy paws on a lady wearing white trousers


----------



## ajk (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks everybody - what a lovely forum!! I feel less stressed about this now!! We stopped him jumping at people at home Ali by turning our backs on him and ignoring him. I will definitely take your advice Julie about what to do in the park although he is very quick to run and jump at people I don't even know and yes he did once dirty a lovely pure white anorak someone was wearing (a dog owner). She was not too happy with me!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I would say the problem is not just the jumping but also the ranging around as really you need to be able to call him back to you when you see people and manage his meetings for now so he can learn to be calm. If necessary this might mean putting him on a long line (with a harness rather than collar) so you can manage behaviour for now.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Haha, people that wear white are asking for trouble. Especially a dog walker, they should know better. Even if you're dog doesn't jump up you can sure guarantee another dog putting his paws on you, it just goes with the territoryl :jumping:

I do think that so long as you try to encourage Get Down they will grow out of it as they get old.

I must say Millie does try to not so much jump up, but put her paws up. I've learnt to read her action and just take a step back and say Get Down.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Izzy's jumping is all four feet at once, straight up about a metre in the air!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Would you say its the treat he is looking for?? If yes i would tell the people you see if they are regulars not to give him any treats at all.Hopefully he will slowly learn theres nothing worth jumping up for.

Buddy jumps up alot ! but he is looking for attention however when were out and about off lead he dosnt do it as much as when he's on lead.

At the end of the day if you have a dog you are aware most dogs will do this especially puppies so i wouldnt worry to much,just say sorry most people will understand.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Mine only jump at people they know !! Phew, as on Saturday out walking Scamp found every muddy puddle and went in every single one, he then ran around a bit and was semi dry as it was lovely and sunny, we then met a couple walking a terrier and she was wearing white trousers !
Thankfully Scamp didn't jump, just sniffed and said hello, he was scared of the dog, (half his size ) and tried to hide behind me. Lol.


----------

